# signs of a fighting dog



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

just thought i would put this. someone called the animal control on me cuz they said i had signs of a fighting dog this happened a while ago though i thought it would be some good tips to share though.. she wrote a list stating why.they are some very good reasons but she was missing something bigger.

#1 anubus has clipped ears
#2 her son was in my house and saw a doggie tred mill
#3 a tire hung on a tree
#4 he had a chocker chain
#5 he showed signs of da
#6 people were always coming and going from my house

these are all good leads but here is where she couldnt get me. my dog was very healthy looking he never was in a fight he had no open cuts or any cuts he was extremely friendly to people and showed no signs of fear or of being beaten and was never behind on vet visits.

those are some good reasons as to show signs of fighting dogs but you also need to look for the dogs physical and mental condition. so if you can come up with anything else to add onto the list of dog fighting signs then go right ahead. i think they would be very useful to everyone.


----------



## bgblok68 (Jan 4, 2008)

I think some people dont have a life so they try to be a part of someone elses! lol


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

yeah i hate nosey peope they see one thing and distort it all for their own satisfaction!!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

oh my goodness... A grown up would have asked you personally instead of calling Animal control lol. that is retarded! I'm so sorry for them hairing up your legs!!!


----------



## YJSONLY (Oct 11, 2006)

you weight pull to make them stronger to be able to fight!!!


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

I was working the rope swing with Rocky one day and I overheard a 6 year old telling another kid to stay away from my dogs cause they were "Fighting dogs". Wonder who told them that?? A 6 year old!!


----------



## bgblok68 (Jan 4, 2008)

Makes ya wonder how blown outta shape the story would get if those 6 yr olds saw or heard 8-10 week old puppies playing!


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*signs of...*

After reading that post, it reminds of the old joke of 6 blind men trying to describe what an elephant looks like as each one of them touched different parts.
As far as the 6 year olds go, my first cousins teach their kids not to touch dogs using the phrase "That dog will bite you!"
Another story is this. When I lived in VA, I was walking my then "Unknown" breed dog on a leash on the side walk with a gentle leader on her head. WE walked by some kids who didn't speak english and one of the girls was so scared of dogs she tripped over her own feet and knocked the back of her head on the curb. I stayed with her (and my dog too since i had her on the leash) to make sure she was ok but she wouldn't get up. She had repositioned herself to where she was face down.
Meanwhile my dog was looking around minding her own business ignoring the girl when all of a sudden animal control drove up asking me "to release the hold my dog had on the girl" over the megaphone. 
Once I stood up, the girl then stood up and ran away across the street. 
I asked the animal controll guy (who was cool) what was that all about and he said he had to do it that way because the girl's parents were across the street watching. 
Once I told him my side of the story, he understood and said no problem. Before he drove off, he added that if I hadn't stayed and the girl had been really hurt then I could have been sued to cover the cost of her injuries. GO FIGURE!:stupid:


----------



## Msmith1 (Dec 23, 2007)

yea that happened to my boy jay he got accused of dog fighting because he had a tredmill, spring pole, spiked collars/harnesses, and he lived in the hood. But he never fought his dogs and they are the most nicest dogs!


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

bgblok68 said:


> Makes ya wonder how blown outta shape the story would get if those 6 yr olds saw or heard 8-10 week old puppies playing!


LOL No doubt..


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

yeah people are too nosey for their own good. they dont realize what effect it may have on someone else. when i had ginger and we took in another stray pit for a while one of the peoples daughters who moved in with us was taking bandit potty out side out of nowhere he turned around and attacked her arm and wouldnt let go but my other pit ginger ran outside and fought him off of her. unluckily the neighbors saw the whole thing and told there kids if they went near ginger she would attack them to for no reason because she is a pitbull and pitbulls try to kill everything!!!!!:rain:


----------



## Beantown Bullies (Mar 13, 2009)

springpole + excercise collars to keep him close, Tire instead of a rawhide bone that get stuck in his stomach.. and people coming over to see how great my dogs skills are....


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Actually if you know what you are talking about Cropped ears where NOT prefered my dog fighters since if left the inner ear and head exposed to a more serious bite instead of grabbing ahold of the flap.

TAke that!


----------



## velcro (Feb 25, 2009)

thats b.s. they should have come to u first. on the otherhand tho...if u were fighting dogs(no offence not saying nething bad) then that person wud be a hero on saving a dog. but thats still messed up that they automatically thought the worst cuz of the breed


----------

